# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] Μετρατροπη VHS σε DVD

## kostas640

Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω μια συσκευή Video Sony SLV-X9 και μια κάρτα PCI της Gigabyte με την οποία κάνω το κλασσικό Capture του αναλογικού σήματος απο το VHS. Όλα τέλεια μέχρι εδώ δεν είχα κανένα Θέμα. Η Συσκευή συνδέεται μέσω Scart το οποίο το βγάζει σε composite (κίτρινο κόκκινο και άσπρο ) και συνδέεται στην κάρτα PCI. Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν πάω να μετατρέψω VHS Που είναι γραμμένο πχ απο ET1 μου το δείχνει ασπρόμαυρο! Επίσης όταν το κάνω Pause μου εμφανίζει χρώμα αλλα μόλις ξαναπατήσω το Play πάλι παίζει ασπρόμαυρα. Όλες οι υπόλοιπες βιντεοκασέτες παίζουν Δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει τρόπος να διορθωθεί;

----------


## ezizu

Γειά σου Κώστα, χρόνια πολλά.
Προφανώς το σήμα της συγκεκριμένης κασέτας είναι σε σύστημα SECAM (και όχι σε PAL) και για αυτό γίνεται ασπρόμαυρο.
Κοίταξε μήπως υπάρχει κάποια αντίστοιχη επιλογή  στο menu του προγράμματος που χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## kostas640

Χρόνια πολλά !Έχω αλλάξει όλες τις επιλογές στο πρόγραμμα (έχει 5-6 Secam) αλλά τπτ.

----------


## angel_grig

To πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι το video σου δεν υποστηριζει σημα secam.Η εγγραφη του σηματος secam σε vhs γινοταν με 2 τροπους:ειτε απ'ευθειας secam ειτε με μορφη MESECAM (που ειναι και το πιο πιθανο για Ελλαδα) ...αρα σε οποιο απο τα 2 "φορματ" να ειναι η εγγραφη σου , πρεπει να βρεις ενα παλαιοτερο βιντεο για να εχεις εγχρωμη εικονα.

----------

ezizu (29-12-14)

----------


## kostas640

> To πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι το video σου δεν υποστηριζει σημα secam.Η εγγραφη του σηματος secam σε vhs γινοταν με 2 τροπους:ειτε απ'ευθειας secam ειτε με μορφη MESECAM (που ειναι και το πιο πιθανο για Ελλαδα) ...αρα σε οποιο απο τα 2 "φορματ" να ειναι η εγγραφη σου , πρεπει να βρεις ενα παλαιοτερο βιντεο για να εχεις εγχρωμη εικονα.


Μαλλον αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα διότι έψαξα το manual και δεν αναφέρει πουθενά για αναπαραγωγή Secam. Λέει μόνο PAL και NTSC . Ευχαριστώ όλους για το χρόνο και τις απαντήσεις σας!

----------

angel_grig (29-12-14)

----------


## ezizu

Σωστός ο Γρηγόρης. 
Εγώ θεώρησα ότι αυτή την κασέτα την είχες γράψει  με το συγκεκριμένο video οπότε και το video, βάσει του συλλογισμού μου, (δεν γνωρίζω τα χαρακτηριστικά του ) θα υποστήριζε και σύστημα SECAM, για αυτό και σου πρότεινα να ελέγξεις τις επιλογές του προγράμματος  .
Εφόσον βρήκες την αιτία του προβλήματος, όλα καλά .
Απλά θα χρειαστείς, όπως σου γράφει και ο Γρηγόρης, ενα video το οποίο να έχει και σύστημα SECAM .

----------

angel_grig (29-12-14)

----------


## apavlidis

> Μαλλον αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα διότι έψαξα το manual και δεν αναφέρει πουθενά για αναπαραγωγή Secam. Λέει μόνο PAL και NTSC . Ευχαριστώ όλους για το χρόνο και τις απαντήσεις σας!


Το πρόβλημα ίσως είναι και στην κάρτα τηλεόρασης που έχεις στο pc σου. και για να το διαπιστώσεις, δοκίμασε να αναπαράγεις την βιντεοκασσέτα σε τηλεόραση που να υποστηρίζει SECAM.

----------


## xsterg

Θέλεις να ψηφιοποίησεις τον "ταμτακο στην Ευρώπη;"

----------

